# Auxiliary Officers...



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

Does anyone know if being an Auxiliary Officer for a local Municipality is worth the time? I have heard mixed reviews. Some say it is worth doing because it is a foot in the door. Others say that it is a waste of time because you don't get paid and that you are not respected by the full time officers on the department. At this point I can't decide what is the best thing to do. Should I be looking elsewhere for a full time position or stick with this potential Auxiliary position in hopes that I will become a full time officer for that department in the future?


----------



## bsc07 (Sep 26, 2005)

If you can potentially gain experience in law enforcement why turn it down? Why not work auxiliary while continuing to look for full time work elsewhere?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I think it's worth the time, I get paid $34.50 an hour for any call out/accident/detail with a minimum of 4 hours.


----------



## MCPHS401 (Feb 13, 2007)

I love doing it for the experience, and its not all the full timers that dont respect you, alot of the guys I work with started where I am and have been great in helping me learn things. The paid traffic details are not bad either.

All in all, I say go for it if you can, I have had a great experience so far.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

As long as you don't go playing Joe Friday Detective as an Auxillary and know your role. Then its all good. I agree with the above posters.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, thanks a lot. I think I'm going to go for it.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Walkeruns11, 

Auxiliary is a very good way to get your feet wet! It will offer an insight to the "in's and out's" of the Police department. You'll get a much better feel if the field it for you or not. And like someone else here said, many of the full-time guys started as Auxiliaries and are very friendly and respectable to the Auxiliaries as they know what it is to be in your shoes. Go for it!


----------

